# carvewright cnc`



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

need information on the carvewright cnc , would like to know if this machine could be used by a blind person. any info would be great.


----------



## gary696 (Apr 10, 2008)

raskgle said:


> need information on the carvewright cnc , would like to know if this machine could be used by a blind person. any info would be great.


I was considering Craftmen's version of the same machine. When I took the cost and divided by the waranty hours, I decided the expense was exuberant.:thumbdown:


----------



## Graphiti (Mar 29, 2008)

I've got one and as far as the operation of the machine it's self, definately. I'm not sure about the software it runs from though. The good part it the software is available free on their sight so you could check out that part at no cost. If you could design the projects on that then useing the machine bu feel would certainly be feasable. it has very good safety devices and is increadably easy to setup to run. If you buy one get it from Carve Wright, their customer service is far better than Sears.
All the best, Randy


----------



## goingenoan (May 24, 2008)

I too am interested in the carvewright machine and have watched a couple of videos of it on You-tube. Seems pretty cool :icon_smile:, then I went to Amazon to check out the reviews and that pretty much scared me away from it :huh:. Seems like a lot of people have had a lot of problems with just about all aspects of the machine; the machine itself, the software, the customer service, etc :thumbdown:. There were good reviews but some of these were from customers that had just opened the box and tried it out. With a 30-day warrrenty I would be pretty hesitant to plunk down $2k for it (although we all spend a lot on computers which IMHO are worse than old cars for reliability ).
I am hoping to hear from more users and see if things are as bad as they seem to be right now. Do any of you know of any other review forums that might have info on the carvewright? :confused1:


----------

